# forge hose/pipe keeps popping off (right side intercooler to throttle body hose )



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

01 audi tt 225 Q 
forge silicone dv relocation/ intercooler to throttlebody pipe


the pipe that goes to the intercooler to the throttle body with the small pipe coming off the side for the dv relocation the lower part of the pipe where it goes to the intercooler keeps popping off 

Any ideas how I can my car running again ?

Thx


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

What kind of clamp are you using. Try using a heavy duty t style clamp .


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

jason bouchard said:


> 01 audi tt 225 Q
> forge silicone dv relocation/ intercooler to throttlebody pipe
> 
> 
> ...


you should deff be using a tbolt style clamp, and hairspray helps alot for getting those hoses to stick :thumbup:


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

where do I get good clamps without buying them online 


Good idea with the hair spray !


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> where do I get good clamps without buying them online
> 
> 
> Good idea with the hair spray !


Just wire tie the worm clamp. I made a video on it but I can't find it.. Looking..


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm like safety tie ? a vid or link sounds good :laugh: thx


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jason bouchard said:


> hmm like safety tie ? a vid or link sounds good :laugh: thx


Here, great video. I've been doing my turbo-charge pipe clamp like this for a while.

http://youtu.be/F8KeUGbWuQE?hd=1

This ended up not fixing my clamp though. The heat would make the clamp skip a few teeth when it got hot. I ended up drilling 2 pin holes in my clamps and anchored to the band on the clamp rather than the bolt head. The link above only solves the problem of the bolt turning. My fix actually makes it impossible for the clamp to open.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

got any performance shops around you?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

not really, maybe some ghetto altezza type shops maybe they will have some of those clamps haha


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

"This video is unlisted. Only those with the link can see it"

not working  

I'm gonna google the title though


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's where I found it
http://www.rzrforums.net/projects-how/63606-safety-wire-hose-clamp.html


This one should work..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU-NAX7vwfY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> you should deff be using a tbolt style clamp, and hairspray helps alot for getting those hoses to stick :thumbup:


You should check with Napa they sell T-bolt clamps. There like a off brand of vibrant clamps.

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1024&products_id=751


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

sweet ive got 2 napas near me


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

yeahhh napa has them, i work for napa nd mostly all of them stock them so you should be gooddd :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I think you might want to consider having a larger metal lip or little nubs of weld welded onto the pipe.

I use generic hose clamps from McMaster, the same likes you would find off the shelf at home depot. I run 30psi on a turbo much larger than stock and have never had a hose blow off once.

The whole T-bolt thing is over rated/priced if you ask me. Also if it's thin walled piping you're going to eventually crush/bend it the more torque you apply.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Regular clamp + safety wire = done


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

I went to napa bought the clamps, removed the whole battery and battery box to get to the pipe, then used spray cleaner to clean the pipe and intercooler pipe, then used hair spray then used the clamp and tightened the hell out of it and its working soo far


----------

